# Full moon report from the deep



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Full moon report from the deep!

We who are fortunate to live in Florida love to show this tropical wonderland off to our Northern neighbors. Many travel thousands of miles just to spend a short time enjoying what the Sunshine State has to offer, and that's plenty! After all, we are the twelve months out of the year 'Fishing Capitol of the World.' Mr. Tim Fisher, Indiana, drives 1,000 miles to fish our waters. Tim makes the trip so often he is a member of Hubbard's 'Regulars' Club. Is there really any wonder why Tim is all smiles?

Mr. Todd Nelson comes from Anchorage, Alaska. Current temperature 44 degrees; soon to be below freezing.

Mr. Donn Sachs comes to us from North Olmsted, Ohio.

The temperature in Olmsted is already dipping into the fifties, and it's still Summer for us.
Any wonder why Florida is so popular:

This week Mr. Sachs is part of our, 'Full moon report from the deep!'
Donn drove for seventeen hours to fish the famous Florida Middle Grounds. Donn, now that's a trophy anyone would be proud of. Mr. Sachs caught his prize on cut squid using a spinning outfit with 30 pound test line. Olmsted will never be the same:

The Florida Fisherman ll, Hubbard's Marina, is loaded with the finest food & drinks imaginable. Those two huge 1,150 HP Caterpillar diesels are raring to be unleashed:

The full of the moon is two days away, 9/8/14 @ 9:38 P.M. It just does not get any better than that. The weather is Florida picture perfect.
Let's go! Let's go get a first hand,' Full moon report from the deep!'

Open your jaws John's Pass Bridge. We are on a mission, a mission to invade the fish rich Florida Middle Grounds:

The Pass is known for flounder. Catch a big one, sir:

These adventure seekers love to 'jump' our wake:

As we approach the last sea buoy Captain Garret punches in the numbers for 100 miles off Madeira Beach, Florida.

Calm seas and blue skies, who could ask for anything more? Well! How about food? How about Chef Tammy?
Jersey Girl has gone Mexican. This thirty nine hour trip is already a winner:

Mr. Bo Janecka, (L), Osteen, Florida, owner of Janecka Electric, and Orlando's Mr. Manuel Castillo, are really hungry. Any wonder why?

Want to win some big money? We will have two chances, biggest grouper; biggest snapper. You can't win if you don't join. Cost is $20.00. You could win a bundle. 

Let's hit the bunks. Seems like almost as soon as we hit the sack Captain Garret sounds the 'get-up' alarm. The snapper fishing is much slower than we expected. Never-the-less, we are catching some nice fish:

Just before sun up Tammy is at it again. Even from our fishing stations the aroma of fresh grilled bacon fills the air:

Talk about greeting the morning; no better way than bacon and blue berry, banana, pancakes. Don't let anyone tell you bananas are bad luck on a boat. Tammy will change your mind in a heart beat:

Heavy clouds all around, but we are dry:

Hold that string up Will. Bob, I can't; it's too heavy. Now that's a nice problem to have:

Mr. Jesse Suavez, now that's a mango to be proud of:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*part 2 of 2*

Oh no! Look at the size of that lion fish:


It's an honor to have Mr. Ken Yoder, owner of Landmark Construction, Sarasota, Florida, fishing with us. Mr. Yoder brought along 18 employees & friends to join in on the action:


Mr. Castillo, it's a good thing Tammy fed you so well. Manuel really did a number on the rudder fish. We don't see too many of them. Numerous fish look very similar to the banded rudder fish. A good way to distinguish a rudder is by the white tips on the tail. They are very small & hard to see, but they are there:

Bo, way to go, sir. Way to go!

Fishing has been slower than we would like. Tammy, what's for dinner?
Well! How do you want your steak grilled? Very tinder grilled to perfection steak, mounds of mashed potatoes, and steamed green beans, who could ask for anything more:

Well! A good evening bite would help:

Finally! The fish come alive. Way to go, Bo!

These guys are playing no games. I just saw 100 pound test line snapped like it was thread.
Mr. Edwin Roque that could be a jack pot winner. Bob, I'm not in the jack pot. Now that's a shame!

With the shorter days and soon to be cooler weather the gags are ready to start migrating back into shallower water. NOAA you have stolen just about everything else from us; how about letting gags alone until the promised December 3 closure.

Our 'Full moon report from the deep' is not as good as we would have liked. However, that overflowing box looks good:

Once again John & daughter Sarah came down early Sunday morning to see our catch. Hope they join us soon:


Let's see who is in the money:


With the all day boat leaving, and the Florida loading for a 1/2 day trip, I was not able to get the jack pot weights.
The Florida is going on dry dock. Unfortunately this will be my last report until the weekend of 9/19. It's going to be a long month.
Oh Well! We will make up for it next month. Weather permitting, five overnight trips are scheduled for October, including, on October 16, a 'deep drop' 63 hour marathon trip out to where the really big boys call home. On 10/16, as well as 11/13, we will be looking for fish we do not normally see in shallower water.
Our 'Full moon report from the deep' saw both good and not so good. By our standards the fishing, up until Saturday evening, was slow. The evening bite was good. And, best of all, we saw absolutely NO signs of red tide. At days end the pin fish left in our live wells were still very lively.
Why are so many willing to travel thousands of miles to fish in this tropical wonderland we call Florida? Well! Even on a slower trip:

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

dang! now thats a report!!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report! Always among my favorites to read on this forum, like a miniature magazine. Look forward to your deep drop report in October. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks guys! I love bringing these reports to you. I put everything I have into each and everyone. I try to make fellow anglers feel like they are on the boat with me. I wish they were. Bob


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Tore them up again !
Nice job and thanks for your report Mr. Bob.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! You are the reason I do what I do!


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice read!


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Love your posts! Thanks for taking the time to do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Thanks!*

:notworthy: Thanks so very much. I love sharing what our great state has to offer. There is nobody I would rather share with than the peoples of Pensacola. You make every single minute it takes time well spent!


----------

